

The world is not object oriented (2004) - KiwiCoder
http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=318257

======
JoeAltmaier
I guess the article title is true. But so what? In software, many, many things
can be modelled. OO can be very useful. I don't know what takeaway this
article has, maybe Simpleminded approaches suck?

